# 2005 OGF Member Appreciation Outing, Tournament, and Food Drive



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's that time of year again! The time for us to thank YOU our members, for making OGF Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource, and to give back to our communties and families in need.​ 

We decided to change things up a bit this year, and moved the event to a more centralized location about 30 miles south of Columbus. Please join us for some fishing, food, and friends on *June 25th* at Deer Creek State Park!​ 
Please RSVP to this thread, including number of guests and side dish.​ 

Click HERE for more details, and we'll see you in June!​ 

flathunter & wife - baked beans, pie​william bauman and wife - potato salad​shakedown & wife, brother, son - pasta salad​fish4fun​twistertail - Grandpa Tim's Breading​hydrasport73 & greenfish77​jfout​capt. muskey and crew - dessert​oufisherman & wife​misfit​bubba and tawnnie - Veggie Tray​jeffmo​lewis​DaleM
Lundy
toad​Walleyeguy & Wife - Zuchinni bread​Dannoll & Son​Bigfoot27​peon & buckeye tom - drinks/water​Polesnatcher - beans​Hook-n-Book & Wife - Jerk Chicken​Big Daddy
Fishintiger and friends 
Captnroger & Family
Ruminator and Mrs.Ruminator - deviled eggs(her eggs are great!) 
Chopiq
Chippewa
Tee
chuston and wife/kids - chips

--------------------------------------------------------------​Donated raffle item list​ 
*Bigfoot27* has donated the following for the raffle: 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7B (silver blue), size 2 3/4 inch, 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7S (silver black), size 2 3/4 inch, 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7GFR (gold fluorescent red), size 2 3/4 inch, 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7FT (fire tiger), size 2 3/4 inch, 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7CLN (clown), size 2 3/4 inch, 2 Rapala Countdown, model CD-7P (perch), size 2 3/4 inch​ 
*WalleyeGuy has donated the following for the raffle:* (2) 24" Drift Socks, (2) folding bait buckets​​

*Twistertail has donated the following for the raffle:* 1 case of Grandpa Tim's Fish Breading

*Causeway Crew has donated the following for the raffle:* 1 rod & reel combo. Light action, spincast.

*Dave's Bait has donated the following for the raffle:* 1 Shimano 9' heavy action spinning rod (great for Catfish, Assorted wieghts

*(WormQueen) has donatated the following for the raffle: *
Bass Pro Fish Grabber
Reproduction Heddon Spook Decrative sign
Shimano Magnalite 5'-6" casting rod
BPS large fishing towell
20"x24" landing net
BPS large bait bucket
Fenwick (American Made) 5'-6" Golden Wing rod (very nice)
"Summer of worms" A dozen free worms every week from July - September

*Capt.Muskey has donated the following for the raffle:* 
4 packs of Berkley PowerBait 7"worms 10 count ea., color (Motor Oil). 
9 packs of Berkley Gulp 5"sinking minnows 10 count ea., color (Purple).


*The OGF OWNERS are donating to the raffle:*
IGLOO 100 qt. ice chest (hunter green) - new
Soft-sided Picnic Basket (insulated for hot/cold)
2 gallon insulated drink jug
Assorted gel ice packs


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This will be another OUTSTANDING outing for sure. I like the idea of moving this event to diffrent locations.........Looks like DA KING !!! will be a grillin again for sure............  ...Hope to see alot of you great members at Deer Creek ............... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Down in my neck of the woods!!!!!

Count me in


if you guys need any help let me know


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan..that's the same date as the carp fishing invitational..


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring your blender, I get my tonsils removed that week so ill be needing a cheesburgershake... 

Sowbelly


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

count me in let me know what ya need help with


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

ATTENTION Midwest Sportsman members ! You will not be allowed to participate in our tourny there unless you bring one canned good per member !


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> maan..that's the same date as the carp fishing invitational


Doesn't anyone ask what is hap'n during these time frames before setting dates?
SNIFF SNIFF


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If we did that Clyde, we'd never be able to schedule anything  We also had to schedule this based on availability of the pavilion.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Is the Buck Shelter the new one by the spillway?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes sir! Looks like a great facility.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

It is nice, brand new. Plenty of parking but some may end up having to park on the other side of the road by the old shelter house. Dont know how good the fishing will be right at the spillway but anyone who is on the bank should find some fish someplace, you can go down stream and wade or fish along the rocks on the lake side of the dam or the creek above the lake. You guys needing someone to fry fish?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep Ak. Same day as the CAGI. Touched base with Rumi on that on Saturday. Count me out on this one  Gonna be hosting a tournament with 30-50 anglers from a multi state area.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes It is the new shelter by the spillway..My wife and I will be there for sure..Thank you for having this in a more central location...I will bring Baked beans, and a pie or two.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Just a thought on the shelter house, the new one is of course very nice because its brand new but its kinda all by itself. There is another shelter house that is by the playground which would be good if anyone is bringing kids and is kinda in a wooded area towards the south end of the spillway. Both shelter houses have bathrooms close by but the one to the south I think is a little better because you have some shade outside of the shelter house.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to miss this one, too  . If I'm even in town that weekend I'll be fishing with the carpers. Picking a central location was a good idea, too, for all those unable to make the longer drive (though I really liked Tappan).


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

The wife and I will be there. It will be good to get out there and meet some of you. I have learned alot from you guys in the short time I have been a member. We will be bringing my famous potato salad.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

yep, that is the one.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

aww yea I see what your saying Brandon...
But if it was setup earlier in the year maybe things could have worked out...
I may still try to hit it if I can make them both...
I wanted to try and defend my biggest stringer and big fish from last year "SIGH"...


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool, It's close to me, I will be there looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Shake, Just let me know what help is needed. You know I'm always willing to lend a hand. Once again I'll be bringing my fishin crew, We all like the choice of location and love the choice of the date. ( not big on carppin ) lol.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Capt. We know you will to. We'll find something for you to do


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Your help will be appreciated Capt. Muskey ....You did a great job at last years Hawgfest for sure...  .......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm in and while try to get the wife to come along. We're in for some kind of side dish or two. Will let you know when I decide! I'm looking forward to meeting more guys from here and putting some faces with some FAMOUS names!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aside from what i already mentioned,i can probably get my hands on some chips also.and i can also bring two propane fryers.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Little over four months and counting...........  WHOOPS Wrong outing.... JEEZE US !!!! Talkin about old and drifty.....  ..... Little over a MONTH away !!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Misfit...two propane fryers??Sounds like a fish fry to me!  
I can donate some Walleye and Perch fillets.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have some gills and crappie too.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if spring ever gets here,i might be able to find eneough crappies to throw in


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Tawnnie and Myself will be there and she will make up a batch of Veggie tray.I`ll help out in anyway needed just let me know where you want the help.


Bub


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish fry sounds sweet! I've got 5 gallons of oil to pitch in.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shakes you bring the quaker state and I imagine I can come up with several hundred crappie steaks.. I'll get a start on it tomorrow.  

Sowbellly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

valvoline goes better with crappies


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I can bring the breading and do the frying if needed.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be fantastic twistertail  ....comming together really well guys & gals........ THE CATKING !!! ( you all HAVE to taste that Grandpa Tim's Breading  )


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well it looks like i'll finally be able to make it to my 1st get together.it'll be nice to be able to put some faces with the names.
since i live pretty close to deercreek if there's anything i can do to help feel free to give me a pm and tell me.i'm on vacation that week so i'll have the time to help.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Be nice to meet you jeffmo ... Hey members, this is the main reason that the OGF Team moved this members appreciation outing to Deer Creek and will continue to move it from year to year. This will give all members a shot at coming to this outing. After all, it's about you guys and gals...  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan..that new pavillion looks nice..
have fun guys!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like if we plan this outing every year around this date, we will never have to lay eyes on the carpers since they usually have a huge event that time in June...  ..... Hey , it was Dale M's idea..........


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds PERFECT Catking!!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ohhhhhh man low blow to the carpers of this forum  
Remember it was my carp that took big fish at last years event


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't see to many NE Ohio guys chiming in here. There is usually a ton of them at any event. 

I'm going to try and make it, but having a hard time convincing my wife into footing the $50 bill for gas in the truck for a 5 hour round trip as well as another $20 for a campsite the night before.

Anyone want to ride down with me and split a campsite and help with gas in the truck I'll cover the gas in the boat. Just PM me.

Is there and restrictions on this lake. I would want to make sure I can put my boat in the water before I hauled it al the way down there.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nope no restrictions at Deer Creek. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to this one!
It will be great to see all the members again!


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like a blast too bad thats the weekend im takin the family to florida...maybe next time for me.....have fun ya'll !!!!!!!


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the road running south out of Mt. Sterling is still closed down to get to Deercreek?? Thanks!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are talking about 207, yes it is open.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dang....thats the same weekend as the national boating/fishing event @Alum.
Sorry I cant make this!!

Newbreed


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

i wiil be in ohio that week so i will try and make.can I bring my son along


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

By all means dannoll .... This is for all OGF members and their families ....... It really is a great time. Last years was held at Tappan and we probably had between 150 - 20o members and their families .......... CATKING


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If I can get out of work, Im going to try to make it to the outing (especially if the carpin riffraff will be elsewhere). I will bring some type of side dish to contribute to the feast, but I dont want to commit to anything specific until Im 100% certain that I will be able to make it that weekend. Any smallies in the river below the spillway? Anyone wading/floating for smallies in the area rivers/creeks? Im up for fishing any rivers/creeks in the area. Im not allowed on flat water this yearit has to be moving. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey rooster there are some pretty good spots on Deer Creek both below the lake and above it, plus Darby Creek is only another 15 minutes away. If I can get the whole day to fish I plan on wading so I could take you to a few spots, not sure if I will get an all day hall pass or not yet.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds good! Ill check back with you as the date gets closer.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just touching base with this event ......... It's a little over three weeks away so lets fill up the guest list  ............Looking forward to this one for sure.. DA KING !!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Ricky why are you listed twice on the list of people that will attend??? MAN YOU ARE SPECIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bub


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The one listed with the wife is a body double.... I'll be with my girlfriend....  ...........


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

ok now i understand...my bad sorry i blew up,lol

Bub


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there for sure and my wife and baby might come over also but wont know for sure until that day. Like I said I can bring the breading and do the frying if need be but I dont have any fish to bring. I might be able to get some bags of breading for the drawing also if you want.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That all sounds great Twistertail !! I believe we have some guys that are bringing the fish.... Thanks for the offers !!! Rick


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You planning on having the food ready at 2:30?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

put toad on the list.he's so busy WORKING for a change,that he's having trouble finding time to post    
possibly the wives too,if we can't line up girlfriends  
i have the fryers,so when you all figure out what's needed in the bread/chip department,let me know.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Rick what kind of fryers ya got?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shane,i think you used one at the alum outing a few years ago  
the propane ones.have two of them and a short pot with basket,and deep pot.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think I remember, sounds good. Guess we'll see how much fish we got to and if we need both fryers. I can get one from my dad if need be also.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Shane, we will shoot for 2:30 - 3:00 pm for dinner time.......... I'll add the Toad misfit ............if I must ....  ...  Hey members, it's three weeks away and if you are thinking about coming , please chime in . We will be ordering the meats within 12 days or so............Thank ya kindly... DA KING !!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yes,you must  
i used to take him along to keep me awake,but he's finally started to actually catch fish,so now i can take a break and get my naps in while he does the work


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i might come out... ill give buckeytom a call and see if he wants to go... what all exactually is going on at this event.. what kind of fishing tackle do i need to bring for myself????


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Peon- This is a family reunion type of event  We will be grillin out and frying up some fish .... Some type of fishing tourney is scheduled and I believe it will be a multi species type of deal.... Don't forget to bring a canned food for the food bank  Hope to see you and Thomas there.......... DA KING !!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

you should bring some ogf hats and stickers to sell.. id buy some stuff ....


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Shakedown.
Add me and my wife to the list.
We will bring 100 small loafs of Zuccini breads with us.(Home made last fall).


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have extra fryer and a large Charcoal grill to bring if needed.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

You can add me to the list. I was just wondering what the details are for the fishing tournament, since I haven't seen any updates about it lately. If there is going to be one, I would like to have a seat on someones boat if they have an open seat for one more person.

Darryl


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool guys, I'll add you to the list!

As far as the tourney goes, we should have a format nailed down and posted by the end of the week.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

hey guys what should i bring?just let me know.


Bub


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just bring a sidedish or a desert if possible........... also a canned food for the food drive  .......Hey all you young guys out there, don't worry about bringing anything if you can't. Not a problem........... Rick


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What is considered "young guys"?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

is there a list of who is attending this event?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

looks like the first post on this thead has a list on it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The wife and I will be there for sure.
I am bringing Walleye and Perch fillets.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

just made reservations at the camp ground.we`ll be on lot #10 and if i can get Mellonbaby to go he`ll be there with us.

Bub


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What is considered "young guys"?


anyone younger than me


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

That's EVERYONE Pops! 
Who all is going down the night before??? and where is everyone staying? campgrounds?, cabins,lodge,hotels???? How many have already made reservations somewhere? I'm planning on driving down the night before and thought It would be fun if we all stayed close. Any Ideas?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Muskey! 

The Lodge over there is very nice, and so are the cabins. The camp ground is typical of any other state campground I've been too. There is a hotel at 71 and 56 also that would be about 15 minutes away.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> That's EVERYONE Pops!


 that's not funny,son   
looks like i'm gonna have to get you back in line when you get down to deercreek


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there, the slave driver gave me the day off  (hope he or his old man ain't reading this)lol



I can bring some beans the musical fruit. I wouldn't mind camping out if a few of us ogf's are going to. It's only a 15-20min drive for me but camping could be an option tooo


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thread updated with donated raffle items from Bigfoot27! Thanks Darryl!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Buckeye Tom and Peon. Need more details on the fishing... Travis said that it is an all species deal?

Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Doesnt seem like a very big list compared to last year. Wasnt there a couple hundred people last year? I guess its still a few weeks away so still plenty of time for it to fill up.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I still hope I can attend, but I am starting 7 day work weeks, so it does not look good.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

7 days a week! man that sucks. You work in Mt Sterling right?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

yea, showa aluminum mt sterling.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats what I thought. Just stop on your way home, or take an extra long lunch!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It should be a big one this year too. I know a lot of guys who are coming, and haven't gotten around to officially RSVPing yet.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That weekend is open for me and it sounds Reel doable at this point. I'll whip up a batch of jerk chicken to snack on too (10lbs.). Catking, will there be a kettle grill of some type there??? I have a couple of turkey/fish fryers too...one still in the box if it's needed. I can also donate a case of can goods.
What about that sudsy stuff...no one has mentioned anything about it.  Is that up to each individual??? Oh yeah, I've got a couple of 125 quart coolers too.
Put me and the little lady down.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerk chicken? You gotta come now


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Jerk chicken is GREAT!! Do you have your own recipe or do you use one of the store marinades and seasoning? I had some in St John that was by far the best, they know how to do it down there.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a pretty decent recipe. Not to spicy and not to mild.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You mind sharing? I use the store bought jerk marinade but would like to make one up myself.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

By all means!...bring your own frosty cool ones!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just remember, it is a state park


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Just remember, it is a state park


Roger that...! Nothing that a plastic cup can't take care of.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Roger that...! Nothing that a plastic cup can't take care of.


Read me loud and clear


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have musterd up a set of 24 inch drift socks to donate to the raffel/doorprise thing.
Put them on the list Shake.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do! Thanks man, they are appreciated!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll bring a couple good coolers of Pop and Bottled Water.

Still waiting on more info. on the fishing. Should we bring a boat, or are we just banking it?

By the way, there should be some kind of warning/disclaimer that the Catking is attending,lol.  Howdy King!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

BT,

We are planning on having a low-key multispecies tournament, or you are welcome to just show up and fish!

If you have a boat, bring it up! Unlimited HP lake, with eyes/crappie/bass/cats/carp. There is bank access, so you can bank it if you wish. The pavilion we reserved is like 100 yards from the spillway.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You can also walk up the dam from the pavilion and fish in the lake along the rocks, there is always something to be caught along there. A guy I know caught a smallie there from the bank that was just over 4 pounds. I have caught saugeye, crappies, white bass, large mouth and catfish from there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Owen!!..Much appreciated!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

If anyone that is banking want to do some wade fishing you can go down stream from the spillway and there are some good spots, also above the lake in creek are some really good spots for smallies. There is a parking lot off Yankeetown Pike by the gun range.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Got my new batch of folding vinyl bait buckets today. I throw 2 of them in on the draw also.
I'll drop them off on Friday at the area.
I just need to meet up with someone to hand them over.
Put them on the list Shake.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Posted, and thanks again.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I am bringing a kettle type grill ... There are grills there for the burgers, but I go NOWHERE without my big old kettle grill. I can grill a 100 or so hot dogs in no time at all on one... If you need it for something , it's yours  .......

JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!! It's BUCKWHEAT THOMAS  Really be glad to see you again Buckeye Tom !!!! ..........


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

100 dogs huh, might take care of me and polesnatcher but what about every one else?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal, if my plan goes as expected I'll get there between 10-11 a.m. so as not to interfere with your culinary prowess.  
I'll bring some extra charcoal too.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's just the beginning twistertail ........  ....... gonna do a bunch of 'dogs and plenty of burgers... I'm also gonna throw on few extra hot metts for those brave enough to try one...  ..............


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Well well now mr " Pit Master Extraordinaire " looks like you might want to do DA KING'S work hey ???  I saw a BBQ show the other day where this one restaraunt t served the finest BBQ ribs on this planet. Seems their " Pit Master " was doing it for 50 years...  I thought to myself " he better be training somebody else" since he's getting up there in age...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man dogs, burger, fried fish, jerk chicken and who knows what else. the heck with trying to fishing I'm just going to EAT!! Then again I better do something to work up an appetite. Sounds like it will be a great time.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hate to sound like a broken record guys & gals..But remember, in order to be eligible for the drawings for the GREAT donated prizes, you MUST bring a canned food for the free food bank..... Just a friendly reminder..  Rick


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

twistertail said:


> 100 dogs huh, might take care of me and polesnatcher but what about every one else?



Catching all those smallies and crappies up the creek sure works up an appitite. Anyone willing to get schooled on wade fishing??  

:G


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Schooled???? HA I'll just take you to the "Jungle Hole" and there will be a big ol snake and you'll go running home to mommy.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

yea but before I see that snake I will have allready caught the state record crappie. I'll let you take the picture AGAIN this time  :B


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sure I'll take the picture and you will have it in about one year!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

that quick this time??


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Why arent you fishing?
I'm stuck at work, been here since 5 am! It sucks.
I did bring my carb from my motor with me and have it all cleaned up, just need to get some gasket paper and cut out a gasket and put it back on and should be good to go!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

catking said:


> Well well now mr " Pit Master Extraordinaire " looks like you might want to do DA KING'S work hey ???  I saw a BBQ show the other day where this one restaraunt t served the finest BBQ ribs on this planet. Seems their " Pit Master " was doing it for 50 years...  I thought to myself " he better be training somebody else" since he's getting up there in age...


Okay, I'll admit it, that guy has me by about 4-5 years. FTR: My first grill had training wheels and a kick stand on it. 
And NO, I wouldn't entertain the thought of infringing on the Great one's endeavors on the scared pit.
I was hoping you'd do the honors of putting the finishing touches on these tasty little morsels of yard bird...(hint hint).  They'll be ready to go when I get there.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The wife mentioned to me that I better ask how big of " kettle" grill you are talkin about ? I have a large Weber kettle grill. Will that do ??? CK


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Updated donation list 6/13!! (Causeway Crew, Dave's Bait, Worm Queen)

THANKS!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Are there any rules and reg for the tourny here up yet?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale will be posting that info today


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My family and I will be attending the event - they really enjoyed last year at Tappan. We are probably going up Thursday and camping two nights. I have not waded through every post to get all of the information, but I gather that we are supposed to bring a side dish and canned goods, that the get together is below the spillway at 2:30ish, and that the tourney rules and times are not yet finalized. I also missed what boat ramp we will be using (is one reserved?).

Our side dish will most likely be some sort of potato casserole.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well it looks like i'm not gonna be able to make it to the festivities.  
my son will be competing in the state special olympics again this year and i found out today that it's on the same day.i was really looking forward to meeting everyone.but this is probably gonna be the last year he'll be competing and watching him (and the other kids)sure gives me a smile that lasts a week or so!!!
but,if twistertail or polesnatcher would be willing to,i'd like to send my food donation with one of them.at least that way i'd still be able to donate.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeff, where is that at? My daughter did that up to a few years ago, now she is to old to partisipate


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jeff I'm in Logan Elm Village if you want to drop off the stuff sometime just let me know.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks twister,i appreciate it.i'll get in touch with you in the next few days so i can drop the canned goods off.
there's an outside chance that i'll make it to deercreek later in the day,it just depends on when my sons events are scheduled.
btw,my 1st job out of high school was building houses in the village.made an amazing $2.75 an hour!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So you could have built my house huh, well I have a few repairs is there still a warranty? Just let me know if you need to drop the stuff off and I'll take care of it for ya.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I will definately be there with some canned food and some deserts, like cookies and brownies. I'm gonna ask my dad to come along and enjoy the afternoon. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was going to bring the wife, but she'll be visiting parents, which is why I might ask my dad to come along and do some eating, bs'ing, and fishing!


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like the wife and I will be able to make it. I will be on vacation so if you need any help with anything just let me know. Sounds like this should be a good time.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking better every day members !!! Hopefully we will have weather for the outing like we will have this weekend  .... Oh yea, the wife will be making NAME TAGS again....  ... so at least humor her for an hour or so and wear the damn thing...  besides it's nice to see who is who on the site ...  CATKING


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Who has a spot at the camp grounds at the park?
I have a spot for 2 nights. #41 Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

The wife and i will be on Lot#10 friday and saturday. we wont get there friday night till around 8pm or so.

Bub


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

It's fantastic to see so many of you coming from some distance to our little corner of the world! Please stop in and say hi!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Worm Queen,

We all stop and see you for sure, but you are coming for the cookout aren't you??


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

I hope to, it just all depends on how busy we are at the shop. Just saw the 10 day forecast and they're calling for 90+ that day!  Of course it can change 10 times between now and then!

Any times been decided yet as to when everyone is arriving and/or fishing? We thought we might have coffee and donuts at the shop for everyone if they were going to be coming in the morning.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there as soon as the coffee is on! and I'll be fishing as soon as the donuts are all gone


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be arriving rather early ..  ... Hopefully Worm Queen cannget away for a few minutes to sample the great grillin and side dishes ... heck , get a dinner to go  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Question to Worm Queen.
The free summer of worms.. Is this a transferable prize?
I live in Medina, about 130 miles away from you (Give or take 100 yards).
If I happened to be picked for this, can we transfer it to a local fisherman or say pull again?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Worm Queen - As long as the powers that be don't mind, could you please post where your facility is.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Walleye if your chosen we'll work out something for you.


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

We are located on St. Rt. 207 in the village of Pancoastburg, right on the shore of Deer Creek Lake. We're 6 miles south of Mt. Sterling, 2 1/2 miles south of Cook-Yankeetown Rd. which takes you to the lodge and campground, and 2 1/2 miles north of Crownover Mill Rd. which takes you to the dam and the Buck shelter.

Hope that doesn't totally confuse the issue...  

And however the powers that be want to divy up our prizes is fine with us!

Mark me down to bring macaroni salad I guess. If anyone has any better ideas, please let me know. I know bringing food when you're camping or coming from a long distance can be real tricky! Since I no doubt live the closest to the shelter, let me know if there's something special I can do...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

About frying fish? I think someone posted about bringing the fryers and someone said they had the oil right? I started to read back through some of the post but then realized there are 15 pages!! Anyway I got the breading from dad yesterday and just wanted to know if I needed to bring anything else.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got 5 gallons of oil...dunno who had the fryers.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey thanks man. Misfit was bringing the fryers and some fish I think. Wish I had some fillets to bring but I have not been out in over a month!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool..sounds like we're covered! We should be in good shape for filets too.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a great time and I know that spillway well, would love to be there. I hope everybody enjoys themselves and if you are camping I think you will find the Deer Creek campground is very nice. 

Worm Queens bait shop is very nice, I stop there everytime I am heading down there. If you are coming from Mt Sterling you will pass right by it, the town itself is very small but you will see the sign for it on the right hand side right in the middle of Pancoastburg.

Wish you all the best of luck, I know many of us carpers would love to be there (we are not known as a bunch who turn down a bankside meal), but another scheduled event will keep most of us away. With next to no rain lately the spillway will be down but if you do hike down a bit into the woods, that little creek has been known to produce a smallmouth or two. Also if the outflow is low, you can normally catch some decent carp and catfish up close to the outflow, as well as the ocassionall saugeye or 2, all though you will have to walk them down to land.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep you can pretty much catch anything there at the spillway.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like this is going to be a blast. Is it too late to put my name on the list? I've got a Mr. Washington that says it's not.  There will be a total of 4 of us. I will check with the boss tonight and make sure she hasn't made plans. Since Da' King is coming should we count on rain?  I'll bring my poncho for just in case.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to have you guys FT. It's never too late to be added to the list


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Shake. Just wondering are we bringing any OGF merchandise? I'm looking to get a hat and maybe another shirt. I don't remember if this was brought up in a previous post or not. Does Deer Creek have a beach for little ones to swim in or can we just throw them into the main lake?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've got the fryers covered.as for filets,i'm a little short in that category due to not eneough time on the water this year  
if i need to bring both fryers,would someone be willing to bring along a second tank of gas?i only have one tank


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep they have a beach a pretty big beach. I was just over there on Saturday with the little one, watch out for all the goose crap. We did not go down to the sand there is a big grass area above the sand with some nice shade trees so we just hung out under one of those for a while. One thing though there is a sign that said something about the bacteria levels sometimes exceed the state limits and to swim at your own risk. I dont know if they just put that up so someone cant file a law suit if they get sick or if it really is that dirty but we didnt get in the water.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll bring a tank of propane in case we need both fryers, we'll see how much fish we have to fry. It would take a good bit to get both fryers going but that would be a good thing


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

twistertail said:


> One thing though there is a sign that said something about the bacteria levels sometimes exceed the state limits and to swim at your own risk. I dont know if they just put that up so someone cant file a law suit if they get sick or if it really is that dirty but we didnt get in the water.


I guess I'll keep the kids out of the water then since they are not my kids. I would hate to send them home with some flesh eating disease or something. That wouldn't be good.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Probably a good idea. Like I said who knows if its really that bad or they just have to put up the sign just in case.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Could you imagine how much money we could raise by putting the Catking in one of those "dunk the clown" pitching tanks?  I could see it now, it would be a very BIG line,lol.  

Just kiddin Catkink!  Remind me or Peon before the end of the week via PM. I have a OHCC hat for you that I promised a couple years back. I'm very timely! 

I would love to be fishing the Cabela's KingKat Tourney at Mosquito Lake Saturday. So the food better be good,lol!

P.S. Where will the catters be setting up... Up on the Dam? Spillway? My boat? Not sure if I should even bring the boat?


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm ready what type of food do you guys need still?? My grandma loves to cook, any type of a cold salad she can do.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you guys have a great time at this event, I am working 7 days this week and wont be able to make it...Even though I will be driving right past you going to work in Mt sterling, have to be at work by 3pm.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will have my fryer with me incase it is needed folks.
I do not have a great big fry pot on it. I have a pot 10 inches round and 14 inches high with a basket in it.


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

fishintiger said:


> I guess I'll keep the kids out of the water then since they are not my kids. I would hate to send them home with some flesh eating disease or something. That wouldn't be good.


We haven't heard of anything bad concerning the water condition at the beach. I know lots and lots of people are taking advantage of the beach. I think those signs are pretty much CYA as far as the state is concerned. I will try and call the ladies at the Corp of Engineers and see if they know of anything. We have not had any appreciable rain here in some time, so maybe that's why the signs are posted. I will post an update if I find out anything.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

jfout, anything you want to bring will be fine. The more the merrier. See you there.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I am planning on going..... I will bring some fish to fry.... And I will come up with something different for a side dish......


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Scott pass the hot sauce !!
I say thanks everytime I use mine LOL


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds good Chippewa, looking forward to this weekend. 
Hey Clyde you gonna make it down?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Can't now I had to switch weekends wit hthe wife due to attending a wedding of my OLD baby sitters daughter... Its a must go...
PLEASE take many pics !!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I cant believe you just said you had to go to a wedding instead of going fishing! I'm sure you will have a GREAT time at the wedding. Wish we all could go. HA


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I can't wait to see the head count for the outting... Should be the best ever...
I can't believe I am going too... Last Hog Fest my nephew got married and I could nto go to that either LOL
All I have made so far is the Tappan Event


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Well that is more than I have made! I made it to the sports show, dont know if that counts or not. We need to start planning a smelt outing for next winter! I really want to get up there and hate it that I missed out.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Add one more to the list. I'll plan on being there early. I'll bring a dessert.....  



Look forward to seeing everyone there and meeting a few more anglers!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Don't want to hijack this thread anymore...
We'll hookup for sure and your Dad...
Have fun at the outting everyone will have a great time I am 110% sure...


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Shake,
Here's a few items I'm donating for the raffle.

4 packs of Berkley PowerBait 7"worms 10 count ea., color (Motor Oil). 
9 packs of Berkley Gulp 5"sinking minnows 10 count ea., color (Purple).

Also put me down for some kind of dessert for the cookout, And let me know if you'll need any help with the cooking or setup, or cleanup.

I'll be coming down Friday afternoon and camping until Sunday afternoon, Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Captn Musky...see you there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

lets see, set up, cooking, and clean-up. Sounds like you'll fit right in. What site you camping at? I may come down Friday and camp also. Not 100% sure but thinking about it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mapquest directions for those that need it.

These are to Marys Bait. The cookout is at the "BUCK" pavillion below the dam.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...XKXYWecejYCXHAdBUw%3d&mqmap.x=453&mqmap.y=269


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

I've already alerted our niece that works at the campground to be on the lookout for some serious fishermen this weekend. I think there may be several already here as they came in the shop today and said they were here for the OGF outing. Hubby didn't get their names, so I have no idea who it was.

If anyone else is interested in camping, I can check availability this weekend. Just let me know!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale, I'll post as soon as I'm sure which campsite I'll be at.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

*BRING CHAIRS*

If you have folding chairs, lawn chairs, etc. you may want to bring them along.

There are a dozen big picnic tables in the pavilion, but extra seating will be needed.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

10-4 Lundy, thanks for the heads up.
Looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What about heating food up? I talked to polesnatcher and he is bringing baked beans and was wondering if there will be a way to heat them up. Anyone got a coleman stove they could bring? Think that would work?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can bring a propane stove if you guys want. Be forwarned, one of the burners is slightly jacked and has two settings...high, or off. Otherwise, I have some fresh propane cans and you're welcome to use it.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

sounds good shake. I will let him know, he said he has been busy and not been able to get on line much but will be there saturday.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm feeling rather spry this week so me thinks I'll prepare a small batch of deviled eggs...say 3 dozen (72 total).
Also, I have a white gas two burner coleman stove if it's needed.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hook,i'll be playing food critic saturday,and sampling those eggs,just to see if i finally find some better than mine


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I plan on sampling a little bit of everything!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> hook,i'll be playing food critic saturday,and sampling those eggs,just to see if i finally find some better than mine


Well, I guess I'll just have to make a couple of special ones for the taste testing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

special?if they beat mine,they will be   
on a good day,i can eat those things till i fall out of the chair


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook, we won't have a kettle grill there. If you need one Try to bring one or see if someone on here can bring one to use. Catking, (Rick) won't be coming to this event. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is a major development. I was thinking meeting the great one would be the highlight of the function...but then again...since he's a Catman, I guess one should be careful of what you ask for.  
Thanks for the heads up, Dale. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> on a good day,i can eat those things till i fall out of the chair


Wow...Are you sure you didn't mean, till you Drive yourself out of the chair.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

He meant until he falls asleep and rolls out of the chair.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think twistertail has the idea  
but you may also be right,hook.what's more,is i know i would drive out anyone near me too


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Kettle grill...you talkin just a bowl shaped charcoal?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> i think twistertail has the idea
> but you may also be right,hook.what's more,is i know i would drive out anyone near me too


Mental note. If I see Misfit eating eggs keep clear of him. You saying you might be making your own stink bait?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> but you may also be right,hook.what's more,is i know i would drive out anyone near me too


LMAO...That's too funny.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Kettle grill...you talkin just a bowl shaped charcoal?


Anything with a snug fitting lid will work. I have several at home but was planning on driving the car instead of a truck. If no one else brings one, I'll be driving a truck.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have my coleman Propane stove in the truck if we need it. Sounds like we'll be fine on the stove deal. I did p/u 2 lg. bags of charcoal and two cans of fluid today too. That's 40lbs. of charcoal. Should be more than enough.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

OK, I have the campsite for two nights  It's *CAMP SITE 136* .
Anyone and everyone are more than welcome to stop in for a cold one, some eats, and some Fish stories :B .
I'll also have a propane cooker if needed for the cook out.
Site *136* will have a Green Ford Explorer and a Big black F-150 parked there, And a double tent.
We'll be in Friday around 7pm. 
Dale, I'll have hotdogs on all day. 
Brandon, I'll have a cooler full of suds.
Pop's, I brought your extra O2 tank, just in case  .

*EVERYONES Welcome, BOTH Nights!* 

Looking forward to seeing bubbahunter(#10) and Walleyeguy(#41) around the campgrounds.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

we are looking at getting there around the same time.looking forward to meeting some new friends and chating with the old ones.

Bub


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for thinking of me son  
guess you didn't foret how forgetful i am  
i always leave home without it


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone from SW OH going up for the day? Have an empty seat?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm heading up there Saturday morning Jim. Your welcome to go up with me.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I'll see if I'm off, just starting a PT job today...actually. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Greenfish77 and I should be over around 4:00 after our tourny if anyone is still around . Look forward to meeting everyone .


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope you can make it.  

I look forward to meeting and talking with everyone. So much so that I'm leaving our boat at home, to sit around and talk.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope everyone is getting ready. The food has been picked up tonight and we're almost ready to go. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Bring your sunscreen going to be a warm day folks, but at least we do have the shelter house to keep us in the shade.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I got 8# of baked beans. Think that will be enough???


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

Yikes! Keep those away from Misfit!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Since its going to be so hot anyone got a generator and a big fan they could bring? I dont think there is electric at the shelter house. I'm sure some moving air would make things a little more cofortable.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

With temps as they are supposed to be, please make sure to keep your sides cool!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The link with the park map is dead...here's the new one:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/pdf/deercreekmap_703.pdf


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> With temps as they are supposed to be, please make sure to keep your sides cool!


GOOD IDEA Brandon... Allot of guys became sick at the last CAG Outting and one went to the hospital and found out he had food poisoning 
A good idea is to place smaller bowls into bowls with ice and water with tight lids setting out only small amounts at a time leaving the bulk in coolers


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good idea Clyde. Make sure you bring some ice also everyone. We will have some there if needed.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be bringing some desserts, case of pop, and some crab salad with buns. I'll keep all items in cooler with plenty of ice until the eating! How early are people planning to show up at the shelterhouse? Thought about hitting the creek farther down below the spillway and could drop off cooler if people were there. If not, I'll keep it in the car. Looking for to putting some faces with names, bs-ing about fishing, and meeting some famous people, like the KING!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey OU there is some good smallie fishing above the lake by the rifle range, I have done better up there than below the spillway for smallies. If you are going to stop at Marys they will tell you where its at.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I still dont know for sure if I'm going to be able to make it over in the morning to do some fishing but if I do we might be able to hook up and I could show you some good smallie spots.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I am pretty pumped about the Outing.

We are bringing deviled eggs(on ice), Rice Krispie Treats, and maybe the dog. 

Oh yea, also a new 100qt. IGLOO ice chest(hunter green), a soft-sided insulated picnic basket, 2 gallon insulated drink jug, and some assorted refreezeable gel packs to donate to the Membership Raffle.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I can't make it. I was really looking forward to it, but you know how things pop up. Maybe next time. Have fun tommorrow.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey thats too bad but I know how it happens some times.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,due to the weather affecting my health,and some family issues,i won't be gracing all of you with my magnificence.sorry you're gonna miss me   
i was looking forward to this one.
damn it sure is hell to get old and worn out


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Too bad Rick. Hope the weather cools down a bit.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

POP's,
I was SO looking forward to fishing with you again! 
If you feel up to it, Stop by the camp site tonight or tomorrow night. It's site 136.
I'll have a few cold ones for you, Plus it's a shaded site, I brought two electric fans and I have plenty of ICE. And Always an Extra chair for you.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

> and some family issues


She told you, you were not going didn't she......  


Rats, I was hoping to hear some :B stories. 

 


Seriously, I hope everything is ok with your health. It is definately going to be a hot one tomorrow.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey son,if you remember where the old man lives,you could drop by here with a cold one  
i won't be able to make it down at all.it's so rough i'm sitting here with that rubber hose in my nose now  

tee,she knows better than that,LOL.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Rick. I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to be able to make it down or not. I want to but the boss hasn't made up her mind yet. I guess I could come down by myself. But then that might mean I have to sleep on the floor. Tough decision.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You'll get used to the floor after a while.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

twistertail said:


> You'll get used to the floor after a while.



  I don't think it's the floor I have to get use to. I think it will be the dog crawling all over me. Wait the dog would probably be in my spot in bed.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

No doubt the dog would be there and in a few years I bet the kid will be taking your spot! Believe me!!


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

So sorry Rick that you won't be coming. Was really looking forward to bs'ing with ya! But I sure do understand about the heat. Not sure how long I will be able to hang out at the shelter myself. I just don't handle the heat that well myself anymore.  

We will have plenty of ice at the shop for anyone that needs some. The doughnuts are here and the coffee pots are ready to roll!


----------

